# I'm looking for a new pellet gun



## Hemi 426 (Dec 27, 2008)

Since my dad is taking back the Gamo, and my AirMaster77 had a pressure leak, so I'm looking for a new rifle. I'm looking along the lines of something that has a fps over 800, but I don't want to spend a fortune neither. Any suggestions?


----------



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

if you are looking to spend $150 at walmart there is one that has 1000 fps that can shout shot


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

I never had any bad experiences with Gamo, and I don't know what model you had before, but I had the Shadow 1000 and it did everything I asked of it at 1000 fps and no problems...


----------



## snipeshow101 (Jan 2, 2009)

If you want a gun that will last you forever and and will maintain such good accuracy your gonna want to go with an RWS Diana Model 34 its a break barrel rifle hardwood stock. Its supreme german percision it comes in .177 and .22 i would go with the .22 for hunting purposes. These guns are engineered so percisely that you get ridiculous accuracy that no other air rifle company can match or if you want serious power i have an RWS Diana Model 48 it shoots 900fps in .22.


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

I agree with snipeshow 101. I have an RWS 350 magnum in .22 & it is absolutly the finest pellet gun that I have ever seen in my life. It costs much more than the rest out there but it is for darn good reason. :sniper:


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Try to find a refurbished gun. They will cost a lot less than a new one, and you will usually get the same good results. I bought a refurb. Gamo Hunter 220 from Cabela's website for about $119 and it shots great.

They still have one that is the same as what I bought and for the same price.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... ISO-8859-1


----------



## bogeycentral (Jan 21, 2009)

I never knew pellet guns could cost so much. My roommate loves to go plinking and rabbit hunting with his Airforce Condor. Its 1250 fps in .22 and a bit overpriced I think for a pellet gun. Like others said, go with a refurbished pellet gun. Seems that you can't really go wrong with a lot of the manufacturers that are out there these days. Just do the homework on the one that you are looking at. I had a Crossman Quest 1000 and it was sufficient, but should have stepped it up to a .22 air rifle.


----------

